# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Whats the coolest thing you have done in a LD?

## Krippe

So what is it?   ::D:  


i've been LD'ing for a year soon and my coolest experience must've been when i had a LD that lasted for several hours! 
seriously, it was so long that sometimes i even just lay down and watched the incredible multicolored sky. I was even bored from time to time   ::wink::  
although, the best part in that dream was when i started to talk with a DC that looked like a more developed human, lika a super race. we had a  long and interesting talk about Dreams and life itself and what it was all about! seriously cool! i think his name was something along "yaast" or something tricky...

anyway post you coolest now!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

RIGHT NOW?!?!?! ok

The coolest thing I ever did in an LD was make this dude's clothes melt off because I didn't want to bother with removing them.

2nd place has to be flying or finger through the palm.

----------


## Gothlark

I think the coolest thing I've ever done in an LD was to fly to the moon in 5 seconds flat and then create my own solar system to explore from there.  I even visited a DV planet kept up in space by wings and a golden ring.  It was inhabited by dragons and looked like old Britain towns or something.  I met this weird version of the Mario Brothers back on the moon.  I flew from the moon on into the new solar system at like warp-speed or whatever.  :tongue2:

----------


## Krippe

sounds cool  ::D:  maybe i should try that?

----------


## Cubemario

me? the super hero dreams, best EVAR.

----------


## laracroft21

Wow, LDguy, I have only been on this site a few days but that's got to be the coolest dream I've heard yet.....

----------


## Placebo

Hmm.. so many, I can't choose  ::D: 
I'll list them, and you can decide  :wink2: 

- Fell in love and met her family. And woke up crying. (btw, this included sexual experiences)
- Met my subconscious, had an argument, and took over his job for a bit
- Turned into a gorgeous blonde woman, and found a quiet corner to explore my anatomy
- Fought a demonic wolf and turned it into a pogo-stick for my enjoyment (and learnt some cool forcefields and ghosting abilities)
- Entered a fully realistic virtual reality version of Mortal Kombat. Hmm.. wait, this one wasn't lucid  :tongue2: 

Um.. what else.. I'll add as I remember  :smiley:

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by laracroft21_
> *Wow, LDguy, I have only been on this site a few days but that's got to be the coolest dream I've heard yet.....*



Thanks.  :smiley:  I've had several cool ones, like one last night that was just amazing.  Contact me on YIM, if you like.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> *I think the coolest thing I've ever done in an LD was to fly to the moon in 5 seconds flat and then create my own solar system to explore from there.  I even visited a DV planet kept up in space by wings and a golden ring.  It was inhabited by dragons and looked like old Britain towns or something.  I met this weird version of the Mario Brothers back on the moon.  I flew from the moon on into the new solar system at like warp-speed or whatever.*



lol MORMON

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *lol MORMON*



I don't get it.   :tongue2:

----------


## Scruffy

So far, I'd have to say that flying has been my coolest LD experience.  My first time was the best, since I had a high level of lucidity and was very aware; I could feel the cool air, the floating sensation, everything.  Although, I also enjoyed the time when I wanted to get somewhere, so I sprouted wings and took a running leap into the sky.  I've always thought it would be the coolest thing to have wings.

----------


## pyrhho

this one amazing dream.. it was crazy long.. for a while i was in this weird fantasy school.  it was just a HUGE empty square tan-coloured room, with ledges runing along the walls.  there were about five rows of ledges, where the students sat.. there must have been like 500+ students in there...  on the one wall, half-way up, there were throne style chairs. they were just suspended on the wall about the 3rd story up.  the teachers sat in the chairs, and were giving beginning of the year/welcome speeches.  anyway. i got bored with it, so i crawled along the ledge (they were about a foot wide) and found a hole in the wall, where I met some cool chicks..  I found another hole in the wall, and found myself back at my (real) old school, where i chilled out playing my guitar (better than i could ever play in real life).. and as i was jammin, i started using telekinesis on random objects to keep a beat going while i was still playing.. one of the coolest songs i've honestly ever heard (too bad i couldn't remember the tune when i woke). everyone was sittin around, groovin out the the music.  then.. just.. wandering around, hanging out with people.  then.. zombies started invading, so i totally went Pro-wrestler on 'em.. just a really wacky, fun dream.

----------


## phosford

i get the mormon joke.  i am one.  that was the funniest mormon joke ive heard/seen in a long time.  -struck me like a train, that one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by phosford_
> *i get the mormon joke. *i am one. *that was the funniest mormon joke ive heard/seen in a long time. *-struck me like a train, that one.*



oops  ::shock::  didn't mean to srike you like a train there man. Glad you have a sense of humour though, no hard feelings I hope. I used to be LDS myself.

----------


## Solid Snake

the coolest thing I ever did? well one of my favorites anyway. I was on top of a weird shaped building, something you'd see in Russia, and i jumped off with an ocean near by, i sped toward the ground, and pulled up over the ocean. I was goin Really fast, so fast that the water was spreading, like I was a jet. I could feel the mist hitting me, it was pretty awesome.

----------


## bradybaker

I was pretty excited because it was my first lucid dream in quite a while. So I ran up to a dream character and said, "Hey! what do you want?! I'll make anything appear for you!" and she said "Uhh..can I have a Big Mac?" so I stuck my hand out, closed my eyes and pictured a Big Mac in my hand (my method of altering my dreamscape) and when I opened my eyes there was a rather tasty looking Big Mac sitting there. Then she took it and ran away.

It might not be the "coolest" thing I've ever done, but I enjoyed it.

----------


## Torcher

Definitely the flying business. I tried walking on water and failed, most likely due to the fact that I was feeling that it was a bit sacreligious to attempt it. Pretty sure I've mastered flying though. The sensory illusion is too real to argue with, and the overall sensation is one to be cherished. I know you other flyers feel the same. -Torch

----------


## Funki10is

I dont think I have a coolest, too many to choose from but I'll give top 3!

One dream I had I was lucid and racing Will Smith up this Mountain with a spiral stair case around it and for some reason I had no will to win so ...I got to the top and it was beautiful clouds and Angels flying around...I jumped from the top of the mountain and just plummeted into infinate darkness, with just this great feeling of connectedness and love.

Heres something cool for everyone, I dont know if anyone is interested in Out of Body experiences but One of the firs times i tried to have an OOBE, I became lucid and screamed out Out of Body!!! The next thing I knew I was back in my Body...seeing through my eyelids...with the feeling that my finger was in an electrical outlet...very very uncomfortable (and scary) for the first time.  My heart was flashing yellow and it was simply an amazing experience...Wind was rushing through my ears and It was extremely loud...I stopped the process after about 30 seconds and woke up.  I have discovered an easier way to have an OOBE while in a Lucid dream.

Simply while your lucid begin to float...almost charge yourself up like Dragon Ball Z characters do...and as your charging you should feel the same feeling I described above...uncomfortable...and this feeling in your solar plexus....its a weird feeling...keep "Charging" until you feel like your going to throw up....you won't just keep going until you overcome that nauseous feeling...than everything will stop and you should fade to black...the next time you wake up..It will be as if you started a new dream..but realize this is no dream...you are out of your body!  TO make sure you are out of your body Try to speak to yourself...try to say something out loud...your voice should be very creepy...basically your ethreal...or whatever the word I am looking for is...you are 100% Emotions...and You can fly....run everything but you are in the "Real World."  I woke up outside my bedroom window starting at the back of my airconditioner...it was truly remarkable!

Give it a try and email me letting me know what happened! Good Luck   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Universal Mind

My favorite experiences have probably been the ones where I went way back in time and visited people then, including myself.

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Im gonna have to say slow motion super ninja moves.

----------


## cnthRyder

I've only had one, but on my first try I could materialize anything I wanted out of thin air just by closing my eyes and believing it was already there  :smiley:  .

----------


## 1337

I dreamt that I was standing on a partly destroyed bridge, and I could freely jump hundreds of meters into the air without losing lucidity or realism..the other 3 dreams that I had that night were pretty cool too..

----------


## Alex D

Watching a sunset/eclipse. That was so nice, so relaxing.

----------


## infidel

i had a LD where i went to a party once in a warehouse i used to live in, and just hung out and partied all night with a bunch of my friends, had a blast.  we stopped at a bar on the way there and Axl Rose was slinging drinks behind the bar, so i chewed the fat with him for awhile.  hella fun.

----------


## luckegrlGC

lot of cool experiences here. I liked visiting inuyasha when i did. I never did get to see Naraku, although i'm not sure if i'm thankful for that or pissed that i didn't get to try and beat him up.
I've done much cooler things, i'm sure. But that's just the one i thought of off the top of my head.

----------


## Pyrofan1

I think the coolest thing i&#39;ve done is i lit candles...pyrokineticly.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Considering I&#39;ve only had 2(ish), the coolest thing I&#39;ve ever done in a lucid dream is probably either flying, throwing a computer at an old guy, or changing the appearance of my dream guide (I haven&#39;t actually talked to him yet, though).

----------


## Gez

Making my legs stretch, i usually just explore in my lucids, occasionaly trying to fly....yeah not to spectacula huh?

----------


## Howie

I had a really cool dream where I talked with my mom who has passed away. Although I new it in the dream, it was so neat to see and talk to her..even if it was a DC.

The other was having sex with an individual that I can&#39;t mention. But opposite of any other lucid sexual experiences I have had, which is only three, this one lasted until the end., if you know what I mean.  :Eek:

----------


## Vespertine

As cliche as it sounds, and no matter how many other experiences I have, I love flying and swimming underwater while breathing the best. I know, sounds so common but I lvoe the sensation.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

The best thing I&#39;ve ever done is fly over a water fall, over the ocean and I could feel th wind and everything was vivid, that was one of the few lucids flying ever really worked very well.

----------


## pellucid

The dream where I flew to a distant planet and saw a race of furby-like creatures was kind of cool.  The one where I was the captain of a battlecruiser kind of sucked because we lost the battle and crashed onto a nearby planet (and all my crew died because I took the only escape pod)...

The very best dream I can recall was so simple but so beautiful...  Walking through a kind of arctic landscape, perfectly white, with only one tree and mountains in the distance.  There was no sun, but the shadows were so long and clear.  When I flew up and towards the mountains there was this lake in the mountans surrounded by massive snowcapped granite cliffs, and the lake had these big granite islands that were awesome to fly around.  The water was pitch black and totally reflective.  I just felt so small and overwhelmed by the majesty of the landscape.  Spaceships and alien planets are nothing in comparison to a good landscape.

----------


## Kazahel

Shapeshifting is one of the coolest things Ive done(heaps of times).. So far I&#39;ve turned into a fish,tree,werewolf,vampire,wolf,lion,crocodile,sha  rk and werelion.(by &#39;were&#39;, I mean standing like man).. I&#39;ve even managed to shift as a smoke wolf once, which was like being a wolf but I was made of smoke,which was pretty cool. I think it was thinking of Baal before bed which helped with that one.

Anyway one of my most coolest lucid dreams is a gory one, but its one of my favorites.. The time when I ripped out the heart of a DC who was trying to break into my house.. that was really really cool. It was very empowering too and is a must do in my book.

*edit(not Ose.. Baal)

----------


## NeAvO

Flying, I seem to be really good at it.  ::fly:: 

Also in a lucid dream I had the other day, I flew really fast into a building and went straight through the wall. That was cool.

----------


## FlyHigh

For me the coolest thing is jumping down from high building and beginning to fly just before i hit the ground.

----------


## FreeOne

probly jumping a car 200 ft into the air and skydiving out of it... with no parachute&#33; <img src="http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/shocked.gif" style="vertical-align:middle"/> hiting the ground was weird.  oh and flying is cool too (when i can actully do it)

----------


## Burns

I&#39;ve teleported once via walking through a portal. It was like a wormhole or something.

----------


## imaginefication

One thing that was awesome was one time I summoned a storm, but as I saw it growing it became so scary looking that I freaked out and woke up. Mentally moving and making stuff appear is fun, but for me it takes more focus to do those things than fly, so I usually just fly when I can. I&#39;d have to agree with vespertine, flying and underwater experiences are still my favs. I do remember another cool thing was during one lucid I was able to look at stuff and zoom in to where I could almost see cells and stuff, that was crazy but it only happened once. Although I&#39;m not really doing anything, there is one reoccuring dream I have that really cool, im occasionally lucid in it, I am in the passenger seat of a car and the car is driving itself, at first the car is normal and just takes me for a tour around the city, then it starts to go crazy and go super fast and do stunts and destroy things, pretty soon im being chased by tons of cops and Im scared out of my mine, but some part of me always feels safe, even when Im not lucid. I just wake up during the chase, I love that dream.

----------


## Isabella

The most fun I have ever had in a lucid dream is definitely being able to create and live my waking fantasies. Such as once I was able to meet Dracula who naturally was passionately in love with me heh  :;-): . Another time I played the part of Christine in Phantom of the Opera, only it ended my way, which is to say I run away with the Phantom instead of that whimp Raul. Otherwise I would have to agree with just about everyone else and say that my more vivid flying experiences, where you feel wind and heat from the sun and cold form the wind. Those are just irresistibly wonderful.

----------


## DarkMind

> Shapeshifting is one of the coolest things Ive done(heaps of times).. So far I&#39;ve turned into a fish,tree,werewolf,vampire,wolf,lion,crocodile,sha  rk and werelion.(by &#39;were&#39;, I mean standing like man).. I&#39;ve even managed to shift as a smoke wolf once, which was like being a wolf but I was made of smoke,which was pretty cool. I think it was thinking of Baal before bed which helped with that one.
> 
> Anyway one of my most coolest lucid dreams is a gory one, but its one of my favorites.. The time when I ripped out the heart of a DC who was trying to break into my house.. that was really really cool. It was very empowering too and is a must do in my book.
> 
> *edit(not Ose.. Baal)
> [/b]



Hi,

what is the image in your signature? Can tell me more? Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Kazahel

> Hi,
> 
> what is the image in your signature? Can tell me more? Thanks  
> [/b]



 It&#39;s of Kali I think from memory. It&#39;s just an image I picked up somewhere along the way which reminded me of a dream I once had.   :smiley:  
Here&#39;s just a link I found .. Link Which says alittle... I like this bit.. &#39; To pacify her, Shiva threw himself under her feet. &#39;.. 
You just gotta love the Shiva.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## DarkMind

> It&#39;s of Kali I think from memory. It&#39;s just an image I picked up somewhere along the way which reminded me of a dream I once had.   
> Here&#39;s just a link I found .. Link Which says alittle... I like this bit.. &#39; To pacify her, Shiva threw himself under her feet. &#39;.. 
> You just gotta love the Shiva.  
> [/b]



Oh..........thanks&#33;  :smiley: 

I guess that is the wrathful aspect of Kali.

----------


## PNG_pyro

coolest thing? well, a couple of nights ago, I used a "Hadoken&#33;" beam to destroy a building  :smiley:  it was cool, but I was only partly lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## CheshireMischief

I had one lucid where a dream character sent me on a quest through about five different dreamscapes. I had to deliver some food to an old woman at first, she was to give me directions to my next destination. After doing this I ended up meeting my dead grandparents, who turned out to be fakes.  :Sad:   I then had to return through the other dreamscapes to meet the old man again and let him know that I completed his quest. After this, seeing that I was "worthy" he led me to a place where I met the most amazing dream woman I had ever encountered. I just stood there and hugged her, I felt as if my entire world was complete, that I was loved beyond reason, and that I had finally encountered my true soulmate. It was very, very powerful. All of the concentration and effort that went into traveling in and out of the same dreamscapes was well worth it.

----------


## gonnabeathinker

The best thing ive ever done is walking through walls. Doesnt sound like much but it was really cool because it was in my first lucid dream. Just felt soo good because it was my first lucid dream, first time ever being in controll.

----------


## Lord Mustard

The coolest thing I have ever done was meet with my subconscious/dream guide/whatever. I sort of yelled for him to show up, but when he did I was at a loss for words. I mean, what could I say? I was in the presence of the god of my dreams. I just stood there in awe for a few minutes, smiling.

Putting a face to the force behind my dreams was incredibly cool, though. 8)

----------


## Dagonis

Coolest thing I&#39;ve done was crawl up a wall like I was spider-man. When I got to the ceiling I tried to climb on that too but my hands lost the stickyness lol. My lucids are always really short because I wake myself up from getting too excited.

----------


## Dice

The coolest thing was trying to get through a mirror. It was kind of hard, but I succeeded in doing it. I ended up in a very strange world... Which seemed very unfamiliar to me.

----------


## Jeigh

The coolest thing I&#39;ve done in a lucid dream is realise I&#39;m dreaming lol. Didn&#39;t have any control over the dream really but it was only my second night trying so I was pretty happy with it.  ::D:

----------


## BohmaN

Killing a 10 foot tall troll  :smiley:  I picked up a sword in a closet and eventually I succeded to cut his throat  ::D:

----------


## BrotherDown

I floated down a street, a couple meters above the ground, sitting like I was in an invisible chair.

----------


## Spoof

The coolest things that I have done were probably flying and running up walls and across ceilings in front of my DC friends.

----------


## Pastro

One of my favs was definatly the time I ran straight towards moving cars and went right through them.

----------


## MaryLynne

Ever since my first accidental LD, I wanted to fly.  Now every time, as soon as I realize I&#39;m dreaming, I take off into the air.   The first few times I was flying around inside a building, and I wanted to fly outside.  Next time I flew out a window and zipped around, but found that there was no sensation of flying, just the ground getting closer and farther.  I once decided to see how high I could fly.  I flew up, up until I was in the stars and the earth was a little marble below me.   It is cooler, though, to be swooping in and out of big rooms.   

I&#39;d like to try other things like sex or underwater or meeting people, but every time I bcome lucid, the only thing I want to do is fly.   

It&#39;s funny how some part of my mind thinks it is real, even though I know I dreaming.   I was flying around on a little chair that was too tight (usually it&#39;s just me swooping like Superman, not on something.)   I thought if I made the chair disappear I would fall&#33;   

MLS
Ohio

----------


## BohmaN

MaryLynne I used to have the same problem too. As soon as I became lucid I just couldn&#39;t stop myself from trying to fly  :tongue2: , but now I&#39;ve learned to control myself more.  :smiley:

----------


## Hedphelym

walk on water.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Morphed into a dragon.. (yes, thats still my top thing&#33 :wink2: 

~R~

----------


## hellopotato

whenever some of you guys LD you want to fly. 

im strange. whenever I LD, i want to have sex. 

however i do control myself.  the coolest experience for me was flying over an ocean when the sun was setting.

----------


## ion

To me, just about every aspect of an LD is cool. Aside from a real enlightening experience, described in detail in my other post Secret Passage, the coolest thing I did was blowing up a gigantic alien mothership the size of earth. 

The dream also features some very interesting DCs. My "mother", the very first one who gave me birth, and after billions of years of reincarnations we finally reunited. She was tall, slender, and mysterious. Her body looked like a universe (in the shape of a woman, of course) with trillions of galaxies in it. And there is THE "sister", stunningly beautiful and her body was made of flames and light. Together we fought with God-knows-how-many alien ships/tanks dropped out of this monstrous mothership that filled up the entire horizon (we were standing on a even more gigantic planet). I got so exhausted but the aliens just kept coming. I almost decided to give up and end the dream  :smiley:  But eventually the three of us held our hands together, and channeled all energies through my "sister", who produced this incredible fire storm that wiped out all the aliens in seconds.

----------


## zypher0550

Coolest thing I&#39;ve done...Mold my face like clay in a mirror.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

finding my dreamguide, her name is Anna...

----------


## Citizin

I remember, the first lucid dream I had just recently. I stepped out on my porch, looked out at the sky, I made galaxys and stars/moons/planets fly twards earth and stop, It was amazing and looked stunning, making comets fly over your house is breath taking.

I didn&#39;t think it would be as easy as it was for me on my first lucid dream, but im real big on space art, and I&#39;ve been trying lucid dreaming for 6-7months so that has to do with it somehow.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I don&#39;t know if I could pinpoint the coolest thing I&#39;ve _ever_ done in a lucid dream, but to name a few:

~(Most recently) Rode a motorcycle into oncoming traffic on the highway, like Trinity, in Matrix: Reloaded.

~Goku&#39;s Kaiyo-Ken attack. (often)

~Vegeta&#39;s self-destruct attack, blowing up the earth by charging up energy and then detonating myself.

~Let someone empty a full-clip from an assault rifle into my chest, from about a foot away, and had the bullets bounce off of me like Superman.

~Shot a Kamehameha blast into King Kong&#39;s eye.

~Called down a satellite laser blast from the sky, like the Hammer of God, in _Gears of War_.

~Caught a bullet in my hand, that was aimed at someone else.

~Stood in the flames from a fire-breathing dragon.

~Kicked (and re-kicked) the shit out of Jason Voorhees.

----------


## slothming

Coolest thing here: Talked to my subconscious , (hes a b1tch because he always tries to convince me Im  awake)   :tongue2:

----------


## 3FLryan

Summoned and talked to all the FFVII playable characters (at once).  I&#39;ve done other "cool" stuff (related to fighting, flying, etc.), but those characters are so dear to my heart that that&#39;s pretty much my favorite thing I&#39;ve done.





> ~Shot a Kamehameha blast into King Kong&#39;s eye.
> [/b]



NICE.

----------


## GeetarGod

Last night. Slow down time. It was pretty sweet. I got this like fishbowl vision thing, thats the best i can describe it, hope you know what i mean. i was playing hacky sack in slow mo, doing awesome. Everyones voices were slow mo too. Also, same dream: reversing people like they were a movie. I made a girl walk backwards to where she was, then forwards to where i wanted, then asked her to be my valentine after she shut me downt he first time. Both were very cool. I also tried to set a woman on fire   ::evil::  but it wouldnt work. It made my finger feel like my dog was licking it, and i woke up, but my dog wasnt there.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Raise the dead, I used to think it wasn&#39;t so cool until I did it without any DC suffering from side effects last weekend

----------


## sloth

Walked down the street, playing with random women&#39;s breasts (Many many times).  ::D:

----------


## DarkMind

> Raise the dead, I used to think it wasn&#39;t so cool until I did it without any DC suffering from side effects last weekend
> [/b]



That is cool&#33; And funny&#33;   ::content::

----------


## King and God

I made myself into a giant, 300ft high. But it felt as if I was so high up that my balance was hard to maintain, so I turned myself into my regular size again.

----------


## Shineenigma

Hmmm... I&#39;m not sure.
It could be:
Flying
Moving the sun across the sky to illuminate my location
Growing 2 extra arms
Super strength
Super speed
Super fast flight (mountains were rushing past)
Mind control
Transfroming into the pokemon Metagross

Possible it was the super speed runnig and flying. In both seperate occasions I pushed my self so far that just about the only thing that I was aware of was the overwhelming speed.

Then again, it is always nice to try out a new body...

I think I&#39;ll stick with the speed.

----------


## dreamfollower

I flew to the moon and when I got there it was the size of a beach ball and I held it in my hands.

----------


## PoWeR

Neat topic&#33;

Five experiences come to mind when I think of the coolest things I&#39;ve ever done in a lucid dream.

In no specific order:

1. I flew into outer space and circled around the Earth.
2. I dream spun into a whole new, uninhabited world and explored via flight. I saw the most amazing landscapes...
3. I made another planet collide with Earth.
4. I went Matrix style on an army of ninjas.
5. I flew to the middle of the ocean and created a giant whirlpool. I flew right into it but woke up immediately after.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> 5. I flew to the middle of the ocean and created a giant whirlpool. I flew right into it but woke up immediately after.
> [/b]



That sounds rather fun&#33; I&#39;d love to try that sometime, how&#39;d it feel?

----------


## PoWeR

> That sounds rather fun&#33; I&#39;d love to try that sometime, how&#39;d it feel?
> [/b]



Hmm...

It kind of felt like waking up.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lolz, wow, that&#39;s kind of funny

----------


## Lemonsoul

Hmmm - not sure what is my favourite thing _in_ an LD - probably just looking like a comic book hero in whatever I do.

Besides that I think I most enjoy the bit where you realise it is an LD. For example:

Last night I dreamt I was at a pool party and I had just arrived and needed to get changed. I proceeded to climb inside a wardrobe and close the door behind me - I had pulled my trousers round my ankles when it dawned on me and I poked my head out of the wardrobe and asked one of my mates "Is this a lucid dream."
              "Yes&#33;" - he cheerfully replied. 


It amused me   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Danny

I&#39;d agree with flying that is an old favourite, recenty of my new skills I would say that either walking up walls and along the ceiling, which is rather difficult  ::|: .  Telekinesis is always a favourite of mine too.
Danny

----------


## ViSions

Haven&#39;t done all that much lol... Can&#39;t even seem to fly yet  :Sad: . Coolest things I&#39;ve done I guess would be last night when I got semi-close to flying. I floated  a few feet off the ground, and glided a little when I jumped out a second story window.

----------


## l3xicon

I helped duke nukem destroy a crap load of pig cops (see avatar) and instantly spawned more ammo for my dual SMGs when I ran out.

----------


## cloudy

Umm the usual stuff I like to do is when I am LD and DC I like to give myself super speed, flying, super strength, and be able to shoot fire out of my hands.
Or I always think its cool to be able to move whatever I want with my mind. 
Its fun to show off your powers in your dream and just be like, "Ya wanna see that car float? Ok *thinks about car floating* then it does.

Just sucks when I wake up cause I am so use to being able to move stuff with my mind that I forget and I try to when I wake up.. and it doesnt work  :Sad: .

----------


## Oneironaught

> ~Called down a satellite laser blast from the sky, like the Hammer of God, in _Gears of War_.[/b]



Hammer of *Dawn*  ::wink::  Great game; played through it twice.

One thing that sticks out in my mind is when I lucidly taught a small group of people how to dream lucidly. We were on wooden decking above some water. The decking led to a myriad of small homes on stilts. The whole scene was much like the one featured in Jak II (for you gamers out there).

----------


## Klace

The coolest thing I&#39;ve done in a Lucid Dream so far, was Fly.
That and fight off Zombies in a creepy attic with my friends, that was really fun.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I haven&#39;t had many experiences with control in my LDs, but I would have to say the coolest thing I did was in one LD I was in my basement, and decided to change the lighting in the room (supposedly considered hard to do) to this really cool purple like a sunset. I don&#39;t remember it too well, but it was a cool dream.

----------


## DreamerConstant

the coolest thing ive done, is summon a castle, and then summon 100archers, and then 100000000 orcs lol it was intense. I manage to kill all the orcs in many different ways, many of which were dragon ball Z style which was sooooooooooo amazing in my dream, other things such as flying to the moon and chilling there with a bunch of mates, lol

----------


## sweetchildomine

It may sound strange but in one of my lds i was at my school, i had a FA after ten seconds, but everything was so vivid it amazed me, it felt so real. i&#39;ve done stuff like flying but this tops it.

----------


## redbullb48

> I think the coolest thing i&#39;ve done is i lit candles...pyrokineticly.[/b]



 once people were kidnappind me so i turned myself into the Hulk and smashed them into the ground

----------


## ubigcow

The coolest thing i&#39;ve done is probably alchamy. Then flying

----------


## Hobtoh

Still new but this was last night.  Saw my dog flying next to me while zipping around buildings and such.  I still havn&#39;t met my dream guide or really know exactly what a dream guide is.  Well I yelled CHARLIE&#33;  You&#39;re my dream guide?&#33;  then we proceeded to rocket into space.  It was really funny to see my dog so seriously flying in an areodynamic posture with a look of determination in his eyes haha.

----------


## Rhubes

I might&#39;ve high-fived someone dead floating up to heaven/other side (I was out of body, and he was dead so he was out of body (spirit-to-spirit high five).

It was technically an OBE, but it had lucid dream characteristics.

I&#39;ll get confirmation soon.


Also one time I had a flying dream where I was shown (by someone sentient) some AMAZING cities, not of this world.

I remember being pulled to these like 500 foot vantage points floating over these amazing/strange/beautiful cities, and having the ability to ZOOM in my vision (without moving) to see the tiniest blade of grass with prestine detail/clarity. 

The clarity of the LD experience and my abilities were such that I truly believed they were real places that someone who loved me wanted to show me (like a treat/gift)...

----------


## long jetty

I haven&#39;t had to many LDs but the best thing I remember doing was flying up to space, then freefalling all the way back down to Earth  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Too many to mention but some of the more memorable ones for me would be:
My sister was ill a few years ago and we didnt know why. So in my dream I asked my Auntie what was wrong and she confirmed she had Chicken Pox, which turned out to be the real illness, that was freaky&#33;Sex: Always a good dream, and being able to do it with who you want, a bonus&#33;I have seen the end of the world, a couple of times&#33; And the only person I always seem to be with is my mum. We are in a house in the middle of no where, I know its coming but dont tell her, then all of a sudden, look out the window and this huge black wave comes shooting towards and thats it, earth is no more.
One scary thing for me, and you might all think I&#39;m a freak for this, is i seem to dream things, which appear a few day later, for example the dream about the chicken pox, or this one time i dreamt about a little girl drowning at a boating lake and i couldnt save her, then it was on the news about a local girl who died this way, a few other things like this have come true too, but scary too as sometimes it involves my family members. I had the reoccuring dream whereby my little brother and sister (twins) were being haunted by a ghost, had this dream for a year or so about 5 times i think, then a few month ago one of the twins (they are only 3) complained about a clown coming into their room at night and scaring him, then my mum heard him talking on the baby monitor, talking to his sister, saying &#39;he is in my bed, get him out&#33; Help me&#33;&#39; my mum rushed up and he was white like a ghost&#33;&#33; She thought he must be dreaming or making it up but then my lil sister started seeing him too&#33;&#33; Some of the things they came out with, there was no way they were making this up, so mum got in a medium to try help, then i had this dream where i met this &#39;ghost&#39; turned out to be a little boy wanting attention, he kept pinching my hand really hard because i was ignoring him, after this dream the ghost was gone...

Im a freak huh? lol.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

took a sheet (1,000 hits) of lsd and went mad. seemed to last a solid 9 hours.

----------


## Nathaniel

i phased me and my red 91 civic HB through 5 feet of concrete barrier one time... that was pretty cool  ::content::  

i cannot resist smilyfaces..... *twitch*

----------


## ninja9578

I explored underwater ruins, they were nice at first, but then got scary so I changed settings.

----------


## Howie

There are some crazy dreams in here.

I became lucid and I felt a gut feeling of anxiety, much like regular life.
So I chose to throw up my innards, guts. Stomach intestine and all. It was cool, And I felt better. 

Not really an option in real life.  :Sad:

----------


## folded

The coolest thing I ever did, twice, was have a "showdown" with scary dream characters that could&#39;ve turned the dream to a nightmare.  Some weeks before, I read about how to turn bad stuff in dreams to good stuff by accepting them.  So, I did the corniest (but effective) thing I could have --&#62; I ran up to this huge, dark, menacing guy in my dream, looked at him, and said "you are a part of me", and I hugged him.  I woke up instantly.  But, I was elated&#33;  I was happy for days in a row after that.

----------


## ubigcow

> The coolest thing i&#39;ve done is probably alchamy. Then flying



Ok, scrach that, the coolest thing I've done is Definantly start my hands on fire and burn down some old ladies house with a fire beam.

----------


## Vall3y

i shot spider-man-like webbing
 :tongue2:

----------


## the real pieman

coolest thing ever has to be flying up to the edge of space and then creating a giant ball of energy which detroyed the planet into pieces.... the real coolest thing i have ever done is 'pulling' my friend into my dream while lucid....he remembered it too........but some people might not believe that!!!!

----------


## Harrycombs

I turned into a hawk once!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> One of my favs was definatly the time I ran straight towards moving cars and went right through them.



 

I have done that lot's of time's too, it is fun!
Try a round house kick into an oncoming truck
that's fun too.

falling backward's end over end towards the earth,
from a great hight. Is probably my favorite thing.

----------


## packmania

Hmm probably either driving up the side of a skyscraper and launching off the top or picking someone up by the throat telekinetically (ala Darth Vader) and throwing them into a wall.

----------


## lucyloo

Flying, of course. Flapping my arms-- like a bird-- when I realize I am dreaming, and taking off like a bird with no destination.

Having sex, controlling EVERYTHING. Controlling sex, and controlling who it's with. I'm a control freak, I like controlling everything, and that is why I love going to sleep at night. I lucidly dream EVERY night. Ask me how? I'll tell you. :wink2:

----------


## lucyloo

Okay, who said someone throwing a computer at an old person? That was pretty funny. iIve lucidly dreamed at throwing my computer at my writing professor , and he grabbed it and threw it back at me. Wonder if he was dreaming at the same time I was. ::lol::  Then I woke up.

----------


## VirtualReality

I once fought a lightsaber-duel with some random dude  :Cool:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> I had a really cool dream where I talked with my mom who has passed away. Although I new it in the dream, it was so neat to see and talk to her..even if it was a DC.



I don't know how you could enjoy that... I get so frustrated when my dad appears in my dreams, I feel really awkward... Like, he's dead, I'm not supposed to be with him! Not even in dreams! It's just like if he'd come out of his grave and I'm petrified!

Well the coolests things I ever did were having sex and smoking cause I find it really funny how real it feels to smoke in a dream.

----------


## lucyloo

> Like, he's dead, I'm not supposed to be with him! Not even in dreams! It's just like if he'd come out of his grave and I'm petrified!



That is interesting. How come you think that way? Just curious...you don't have to answer, if you don't want to.

My grandpa passed away about fifteen years ago. I have dreams of him, at least once a year. Lucid dreams. And I'm all excited to see him because I want to show him my family, show him what I've accomplished, and show him I'm doing well. Come look at my kids, I tell him all the time (he died before I was married and had children.) Or, look at the screenplay I wrote, it's a seller, I tell him. We have these long conversations in my dreams, and I absolutely love it. No fear, and I'm not petrified. 

We were very close. It was really hard for me when he died. His last words to me were "Just dream about me..." He knew how much I LOVED dreaming (every.single.day. I told him about what I had dreamed the night before), and he figured I would summon him, somehow. I don't summon him, he just appears in my dreams. It's so weird, it's like he's "checking up on me", to see how I'm doing.

So, I'm just wondering why it's scary for you to see your Dad in your dreams?

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> So, I'm just wondering why it's scary for you to see your Dad in your dreams?



Well I'm not sure, it's just my natural reaction. He died from cancer in 2005 and whenever I dream of him he has came back to life after all this time and I just can't relate to him in the dream. I don't get scared, it just doesn't seem ok to me... At the same time, in the dream, I always expect he'll die again in no time cause it seems like something temporary. I always wake up really confused and upset. The fact that I feel his presence very strongly in these dreams may contribute to this... And the fact that he died from a terrible disease and I presenced it until the end may also cause this kind of dreams... Don't know... Those dreams are never lucid, though.

----------


## Infraredkelp

Smashing into walls  ::D:  

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=36794

----------


## Umbrella

Brilliant thread. I once turned into an angel and battled another angel. I through fireballs at him and killed him with my sword, which looked awesome.

----------


## Serith

Once I went up to this big blue demon that had been menacing me before I became lucid, pushed him back, stole his mace, and used it to shrink him to about three inches tall.

----------


## luv2dream

> I had one lucid where a dream character sent me on a quest through about five different dreamscapes. I had to deliver some food to an old woman at first, she was to give me directions to my next destination. After doing this I ended up meeting my dead grandparents, who turned out to be fakes.  I then had to return through the other dreamscapes to meet the old man again and let him know that I completed his quest. After this, seeing that I was "worthy" he led me to a place where I met the most amazing dream woman I had ever encountered. I just stood there and hugged her, I felt as if my entire world was complete, that I was loved beyond reason, and that I had finally encountered my true soulmate. It was very, very powerful. All of the concentration and effort that went into traveling in and out of the same dreamscapes was well worth it.



 seems like a lucid dream that would have lasted a long time! how long did it last?

----------


## luv2dream

I've only lucid dreamed (dreamt... however you say it) a couple times, but one of my dream friends that I've met during every lucid (a talking cat) was being stupid and walking out in the road and not moving when a car was coming. I was yelling at him to come back but he wouldn't listen, so I started to fly towards him. I'm not very good at flying so I started to fall just as I reached the road, but landed and leaped toward him and grabbed him and did a cool flip thing to the other side of the road a split second before the car drove by. Stupid car wouldn't stop.  That's probably not as cool as what other people have been saying, but it was my second lucid, so... I haven't done anything too amazing yet.  :Sad:

----------


## Emlee.

coolest thing, has to be flying, special when you do loops and shit like that, although a more uniquly coolthing, is when i spawned a hand grenade and killed two dream characters. :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

I blew up the world when I failed at lighting someone on fire with pyrokinesis.

----------


## SurvivorKylie

> falling backward's end over end towards the earth,
> from a great hight. Is probably my favorite thing.



Yikes... whenever I'm up too high in a dream (whether it's lucid or not), I always freak out.  If I can see the world as if from space or anything of the sort I stop thinking completely and immediately find myself back on solid ground; thank goodness gracious.  Even when I know I have control-- I've never really enjoyed that.  But that's just me.

The coolest thing I've ever done... I manged to turn my dogs into these two cute little kids and have a conversation with them about what it was like to be a dog.  Doesn't sound that exciting, but it was really fascinating.  ::D:

----------


## Harrycombs

> I once fought a lightsaber-duel with some random dude



 That is going to be the next thing I do! That must have been awesome!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Shot Frodo.

By accident. 

I saw something rustling in the trees below me as I was flying and immediately concluded that I should shoot it with my bow. Later I saw Frodo with an arrow sticking out of his side.

----------


## Stefan

I'm another person who's addicted to flight. I run superfast, then go through a highway and jump off of cars and stuff. :Cool:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> Shot Frodo.
> 
> By accident. 
> 
> I saw something rustling in the trees below me as I was flying and immediately concluded that I should shoot it with my bow. Later I saw Frodo with an arrow sticking out of his side.



Too much LOTR maybe?  :smiley:

----------


## Sornaensis

When i lucid dream, i want to.....Play a video game :p  lol, J/K.
I'm gonna try to reenact the SW-Ep.1 Assault on the Droid control ship. :Party:

----------


## cidus

the coolest thing for me would be changing the way I fly during the flight. Like flying superman style, then growing giant angel wings, becoming a dragon, riding a dragon, free-falling, becoming a small insect, flying with a jet pack, becoming a bird, and eventually ending with a parachute landing, or a dive into the water (in some cases lava).
I also like painting and other forms of art in dreams.

----------


## Harrycombs

Last night, I had an LD, in which I threw a few fireball, and when they hit the ground, it spread every where!  ::twisted::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Too much LOTR maybe?



Oh definitely. Don't worry, that was years ago. I am cleansed now. :p

----------


## 2Fruits

My favourite would have to be jumping off a skyscraper head first (like a dive) with my arms in spread eagle style. I stopped (like an invisible gravity field) just before the ground (a few inches) and I remember my hair just touching the footpath!

----------


## Skibbaz

The coolest things i've done...

the most basic thing that i still love so much, is just standing in an open expanse, its almost like a red desert for me. Realising i am dreaming, and just taking it in and feeling the floor and looking around and touching my own hands.

The other one i tend to have alot, i love doing the spiderman thing, and not flying, but literally shooting web from my wrist. It feels weird during the dream, almost like a strain on the tendons on the inside of my wrist, but it feels good to swing freely and know that your asleep

peace  :smiley:

----------


## Shuriken-Pete

The coolest thing that I have ever done whilst LDing is fight with myself. I knew exactly what I would do and so did I...? I totally kicked my ass though, you know how it is, I always seem to win. 

In the words of the Matrix, "You do not truly know someone until you fight them."

----------


## Sornaensis

lol, wait, did you win, or did you win? Did you talk to yourself as you w- :Confused:

----------


## Shuriken-Pete

I won, but was there really any other outcome? It's hard to explain, time passed fast but my thoughts were slow...it might only make sense to me but I would recomend the feeling I can't explain to others.

 :Cool:  I like that last sentence (you can read it different ways but each way supports the other)

----------


## Ghaerdon

How do you sleep lucid dreams every night?

----------


## mylucidworld

> How do you sleep lucid dreams every night?



True dedication, and even then you probably won't have lucid dreams every night.

----------


## BeSomebody

I've ran on water, shot energy from my hands, jumped through a window, shot a chunk off of a zombies head (I wasn't lucid though).

 Though, something I plan to do next time I go lucid is to simply walk around, try some food, talk to pedestrians, use the phone, and hopefully meet my DG.

 Well, actually, there's no _hopefully_ about it. My DG is but a figment of my mind and WILL show itself when I tell it to dammit!

----------


## Jeff777

Having sex, flying, running superfast, jumping really high and visiting outer space is pretty much the jist of it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

On a beach scene I created swinging bars throughout the air and started doing gymnastics heading up twoards space.

----------


## Iamerik

From outter space, knocking Earth into the sun and cause a huge explosion!  :Drama:

----------


## Michael

> From outter space, knocking Earth into the sun and cause a huge explosion!



omg thats sorta what i did, except i was in space and saw a huge comet and i pushed it into earth and WOW, it was the most awesome explosion ever. and when i went back to earth, there was nothing but dust and ruins.

----------


## Matt5678

ive only tried to fly in a lucid dream (failed) but i want to fly over the ocean, just above the clouds. that would be quite amazing.....so i guess ill have to earn my wings to make that dream possible

----------


## Citizen

I summoned pokemon out of pokeballs in my grandparents backyard... They were all taller than my grandparents house and I was riding on the back of a psyduck while a gengar, pikachu, and bulbasaur stood by.... the members of my pokemon army!

I was like 10 though... lol... just had to put a disclaimer on my dignity lol

----------


## Animegal

I built myself a giant laser canon  ::D:  and blew up the Bigbrother house....i seriously HATE THAT SHOWWWWWWWW!!!!  :Bang head:

----------


## Super_Kal

I recently reversed time in a small pocket of space by repairing a boken vase...

----------


## Marvo

> ... jumped through a window...




Holy shit! That's amazing!

----------


## mark

coolest thing i have done.

I was floating above a car park at about 20ft or so and using telekinesis I ripped a road sign out of the pavment and it flew up to me spinning though the air. It was cool because it brought a big chunk of the road side with it attached to the base of the pole that crumbled as it span through the air towards me.  :Cool:

----------


## MixedMan

Terraforming. Creating a whole landscape out of scratch all around me, piece by piece, seeing first rocks, then grass and other vegetation growing all over, and finally trees and water. I had my highest level of lucidity then, however most of it I didn't control, I just put it into movement.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I built myself a giant laser canon  and blew up the Bigbrother house....i seriously HATE THAT SHOWWWWWWWW!!!!



Well done.:bravo: I hate that show too.

----------


## Lonewolf

Whenever I try to fly in my lucid dream its not very fun, its kinda like hovering but so matter-of fact. Sometimes it feels exhiliarating and when that happens thats the coolest. One time I dove forward and did a flip and rushed forward in the air over the top of a waterfall. I also walked up a fence like spiderman. I haven't done much other cool tricks yet in my lucid dreams because theyre so hard to control for me. (My LD I just had this morning I did an exciting feeling fly but it made the dream instantly fade).

----------


## Matt5678

> I built myself a giant laser canon  and blew up the Bigbrother house....i seriously HATE THAT SHOWWWWWWWW!!!!



finally someone has slain the beast  :Clap:

----------


## Robot_Butler

One of the most memorable tricks I ever pulled happened a couple years ago.  I was in my childhood neighborhood, and wanted to explore a bit.  I was having trouble flying, so instead, I flooded the entire world with water so I could swim around.  One of those twisted logic things that makes sense at the time, but seems rediculous when you're awake.

----------


## horsebucket

I took a piss through my finger like in Scary Movie 3.

----------


## RockNRoller123

I've done some stuff in my 3 LD's.

Here's one. It's cool for YOU if you're reading it. Wasn't cool for me. XD

I was in a big house in an LD. I thoght, "I'm gonna fly THROUGH THE WALL!!!!!!!" So I got back, got a running start, and jumped into the wall. SMAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Right into the fucking wall! I fell on the ground and yelled in a mixture of pain and laughing.

----------


## Mini Man56

Haven't LDed in a long time =( but these are totally on my to do list. (in no set order)

1) If you've seen/played Super Smash Bros. Brawl, (video game) then you've seen Link's triforce slash and Samus's zero lazer. Those would be so cool! Or mabey even combine them to make a triforce lazer, lol.

2) When fighting zombies, ninjas, etc., pick one up telekinetically and smash it into the others!

3) Find some hot DC. Take a lump of coal out of your pocket and show it to her. Then put it behind you back and turn it into a diamond neclace! Give it to her and watch her reaction. (This isn't real "cool" but I'd like to see what happens)

4) Turn the Great Wall of China into glass, then break it telekinetically.

5) Create a special statue lazer. Shoot someone and watch them turn to stone.

----------


## Immaterium

infidel, thats really cool. meeting axl rose. hmm... "my next lucid task: hang out with axl and slash."

----------


## Torcher

-built a cathedral

-did the spiderman web-out-of-the-wrist thing

-walked on water

----------


## Scatterbrain

- cut diagonally a skyscraper with telekinesis (telekinesis in general is awesome)
- flying never gets old
- dismember people with a katana
- hyper jump

----------


## shotbirds

Well SO FAR I've turned on a big screen television and have jumped into whatever show that has turned on. Ofc nothing interesting came up -_-. And when I did this and would look back, half would be my house and half would be the TV set. Still mad fun tho, as soon as i can learn how to turn the tv screen into specific location that's how i plan on changing my scenery

I've tried turning on my ipod but all i got were beeps -_-

----------


## Immaterium

i once jumped into a computer screen and ran around look ing at the screen in a 2d/3d universe. i cant explain the feeling.

----------


## spitfire riggz

well.... since ALL my lds have been fights

1. BEEN IN SOME SERIOUS RUMBLES!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

but i have had a cool non ld, when i grabbed a guitar and just played this sick as hell solo. im serious i just rocked that crap man! i woke up and went straight to my guitar, trying to remember how to do it lol!

----------


## Hero

> Hmm.. so many, I can't choose 
> I'll list them, and you can decide 
> 
> - Fell in love and met her family. And woke up crying. (btw, this included sexual experiences)
> - Met my subconscious, had an argument, and took over his job for a bit
> - Turned into a gorgeous blonde woman, and found a quiet corner to explore my anatomy
> - Fought a demonic wolf and turned it into a pogo-stick for my enjoyment (and learnt some cool forcefields and ghosting abilities)
> - Entered a fully realistic virtual reality version of Mortal Kombat. Hmm.. wait, this one wasn't lucid 
> 
> Um.. what else.. I'll add as I remember



so on the second one, you took over your subconscious' job? whoa what was that like

never thought of taking over my subconscious and then controlling my own dream from that view where I still see myself but then I'm like the master controller of myself

----------


## CrazyJelly

Summoning Angelina Jolie.

Nah just joking
Would be awesome though xD

Telekinesis in my dream

----------


## Noske

In a lucid dream, I managed to stretch out the tongue of the Joker from Batman until it was so huge that it reached the floor, and looked like chewed up dark blue bubblegum. 

However, it was a semi lucid that was very simple that I love the most. And all I did in that was hold Joan of Arc's hand.

----------


## McLoone

One of the Best things I have done/can do is something objects and people right there on the spot, but I have to know what it looks like, can't just say the new Ferrari lol, a delorian or something would come through the roof.

Another one I've been able to do was pick up cars and skyscrapers with my mind and launch them, was only the 1 time though.

----------


## Grexxis

The coolest? Likely the fusion reborn dream I had in which I could manipulate the boundaries of the dimensions... They were all distorted, just begging to be rearranged...

----------


## Immaterium

once i entered this kinda underground sewage complex thingy. alien and predator were there, and i ended executing them both with a flintlock which was really cool. at the end, some crazy-ass tramp dude came up to me and said, "i'd buy that to a dollar", pointing towards predator's spear.

----------


## idream4icecream

I have hd LDs my whole life and never had to teach myself ho to (I thought it was a normal thing)
The coolest thing i ever did in an LD was when i went back in time and met all my old classmates and teachers! Good times...good times...  ::lol::

----------


## ray

killed satan and took his place muwahaha.....

----------


## Nazzul

I would have to say the neatest thing I have done is when I was hunting this person down. For some reason this guy could fly just like me. Unlike me he seemed to just have a normal human form. When I ate his friend I consumed him in short order.

----------


## Halo3rock

The best lucid experience i ever had was when I teleported to a sunny resort and met a girl She said her name was rebecca. we had a talk for a while. then I shot people with paintball guns it was fun LoL

----------


## Techno

I was on a railroad track and I saw a steam train barreling towards me. I just started running at the train and once I got close enough I leaped at it while pulling my right arm back. Then I punched at it with the most powerful super-punch I've ever released in an LD, making it derail instantly. Oh, and did I mention I did all this for the heart of a very cute blond DC?

EDIT: Oh, there is a list of other amazing feats I've accomplished in LDs, but I haven't the time to list them all. Maybe later.  :tongue2:

----------


## ray

found my dream guide

----------


## Halo3rock

If you played the halo game then you'd know whos is the Master chief is. Anyone I just had one lucid where I was the Master chief. I was blowing heads off and incarnating people and  even killed M.C himself (he was infected with the flood) and I even dogeded  a machine gun at point blank range. If anybody ask I am a video game freak and I am not a geek. I just love video games that all.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Kissed an Anime character.  ::D: 


And it was GREAT.  ::goodjob::

----------


## Freedom in Flight

I had this one really great dream that started out with me riding in a car with my friends.  I saw a giant moon in the sky that kept getting bigger and bigger, and upon the realization that it was going to collide with the earth, I became lucid.  I was a little scared because everything felt so real, but I knew that I was dreaming so I just sat back and watched this object.  It went from looking like a moon to looking like another earth, and as it entered the atmosphere the land of the other planet started turning to molten rock, and the water was boiling.  It made the most amazing explosion when it hit, with a bright light and bits of rock flying around everywhere like a huge volcano blast.  I exited the car and flew toward it, weaving in and out of the debris flying toward me.  It was an amazing experience.

----------


## Hukif

Well, most of the coolest ones are Fights, my 3 fights vs Xildron, the 2 fights vs Nerimeno and the one vs my son (a plant but he was like a son <.<) From them all, the best fights are vs Nerimeno, using all I have, flying, element control, sound control, teleportation, dimensional teleportation, de-particle of body, control of biology to regain energy, my 2 secret moves, sound speed and light speed, super strenght, shapeshifting, etc etc... He is the strongest enemy I has had so far, and my best dream friend. He knows I'm not from that world so its all cool.

----------


## McLoone

Wow that sounds trippy Walms, what with the sound control and dimension teleportation lol

----------


## Hukif

just damage/defense via sound waves and doors. But it was epic.

----------


## Tyson

Eaten the fruit from the Garden of Eden. The fruit was lackluster but God's punishment was the shiz.

----------


## lucidwannabe

coolest thing ive ever done is blow up hordes of zombies using dragonball z techniques.
The only LD's I get are when I dream about zombies, because I dream about them so often every time I see one of them I think "YES! I am DREAMING!", then proceed to blow the crap out of them. 
Recommended techniques should you find yourself in a room full of rage-infected zombies doing battle with your brave but weak friends:
a) turn into a super saiyan
b) use that attack broly uses, it works wonders
c) tri-beam! (didnt work so well)
d) special beam cannon for sniping indiviual targets
When I realised I was gonna be eaten I used instant transmission to get out of there, but not before taking note of how real it all was.
GReat dream!

----------


## Keris

Heh, "Mind Control" was the funniest.  Who's mind?  Anywho, the coolest thing I've done would probably be noclipping.  It was odd, not really flying...gliding through the landscape.  Just like a video game noclip.  Excellent control too  :smiley: 

 ::bump:: 
(One of the threads with the largest number of replies is the reason for the bump/grave digging)

----------


## 9696banned

I have only had 3 or 4 dreams so the best thing I had done was create a golden minecraft sword out of thin air. I was chasing this guy and he got away. but as I was chasing him I forgot I was dreaming * fail. 
But what I want to do so badly is watch the big bang happen while floating about 50 yards away from it. I can't imagine how epic it will look. I seem to jump right in too dreams very quickly. Next time I get one I'm gonna calm down and get my awareness up.

----------


## Billyg126

The coolest thing ive probably evre done in a LD is Being able to fly around freely

----------


## Saizo

Meeting my dream guide / subconscious for the first time.

----------

